# sun!!



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi,

I have read that you shouldn't sunbathe during the 2ww. Is it ok after a bfp?

Thing that is confusing me is it is not recommended to have a hot bath etc while pg, due to over heating and the core temp rising. However, during this really hot weather, Im finding it impossible to stay cool. I love the sunshine, yet am staying indoors just to keep cool. 

Is it ok to venture out into the sun/heat? Or will it have an impact on my pg?

Hope this has made sense,

lol

Mae


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Mae,

The nurse at my clinic hadn't heard about not sunbathing on 2ww but did think that the reasoning was sound.  Probably a bit of sun wont hurt, but I'd be interested to know if anyone knew for sure as we are going on holiday soon and DH is already finding pregnancy to be a bit of a party pooper!!

Fitou


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

I haven't heard about not sunbathing, just read that you can tan more easily when you're pregnant. I found out i was pregnant last year about 2 weeks before we went to Spain and wasn't advised not to sunbathe,  I even asked if flying was ok which is fine.

I wouldn't worry fitou, i know mine ended in miscarriage last year but don't think it was down to flying and sunbathing because I had already started to lose blood before we went away (I miscarried on holiday). Just think of all those preg ladies you've seen when you've been on hols not even giving it a moments thought!!! But as we've been through so much, these little lives are oh so precious aren't they?

Filo x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Mae,
Just wanted to add that when i was 10 weeks pg with dd(nearly 7 years ago tho!!), i went on holiday to Spain and sun-bathed everyday for a week bc no-one told me not to!!
The flight or the sun didn't seem to harm her and she was born perfectly normal at term.
Hope that helps a little.
Luv
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I went out in the sun as I wanted to when pg. Wasn't advised any differently.   I think it's more that you just need to be sensible and don't push it, ie. if you need shade then seek it, and not allow yourself to get too hot, drink plenty of fluids, etc.  Also when pg you tan/burn quicker, so need to be a little more careful with the sun cream, etc. 

I'd say it's a moderation thing and just be sensible.  Don't see why you shouldn't go in the sun at all.  

Jayne x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Completely agree with Jayne! 

Ruth


----------

